
Giant logged long ago but not forgotten (2011) - curtis
https://www.seattletimes.com/life/giant-logged-long-ago-but-not-forgotten/
======
leetrout
Contender for one of the worst headlines.

Giant [tree] logged long ago but not forgotten would have been better IMO.

~~~
dang
I didn't think it was so bad. Logged implies a tree.

~~~
leetrout
Context of the hacker news website would surely have people thinking about
event logging even if only for a fleeting moment.

~~~
dang
Sure, but HN readers are smart enough to read words with more than one
meaning.

------
HillaryBriss
> _There is comfort, at least, in knowing that we’ve evolved the Philistine
> out of our blood lines_

does anyone else find this offensive?

~~~
rdiddly
It's meant to be ironic, making the point that people don't really change. Not
sure what would be offensive about it unless you were a proud descendant of
the actual Philistines, and objected to the use, since the 1600s, of the term
philistine (uncapitalized, as this one probably should have been) to mean an
uncultured boor.

~~~
HillaryBriss
need I be a member of a group to find a derogatory term for that group
offensive?

~~~
gowld
I suppose not, but that would make you a... good Samaritan.

~~~
HillaryBriss
ok. ok. good one.

------
sslayer
The answer? No.

